# What is our biggest need ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Obviously we have a lot of holes to fill since we are not rebuilding, which is our biggest ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

They've long been a team full of "shooters", so I consider an inside threat a key component to making the offense a balanced afair. Besides, he probably could fill the middle on D as well. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> They've long been a team full of "shooters", so I consider an inside threat a key component to making the offense a balanced afair. Besides, he probably could fill the middle on D as well. :biggrin:


I agree and he can also be our second scorer. :lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I think we need an inside scorer... They always try to bring in guys who are good defenders, but... normally they don't do much.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We need someone who does everything Dirk doesn't do for us at the 4. Low post scoring and defensive safety net in the Paint. Of the players available this off season, there isn't anyone that comes to mind that can fills this gap. I think we'd be best served landing a younger more talented guard since theres several of those seemingly up for grabs this off season. No sense wasting money on another Dampier when theres more talent else where to be had.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

youth and an inside scoring threat.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

But let's be realistic... From that list, what can we get this offseason?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> But let's be realistic... From that list, what can we get this offseason?


"Mbenga, Mbenga, Mbenga..."
:thinking:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah realistically the most pressing need is an interior scorer...then right on the heels of that is a tenacious slasher who isn't scared down the stretch.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Without considering matchups/rotations, Brand would be a great "fit" for this team - as in he'd provide a lot this team is looking for. Inside scoring, inside defence, rebounding, experience, leadership all in one package.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> youth and an inside scoring threat.


Youth, what is that ? :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Youth, what is that ? :lol:



um.. the opposite of what we have on the bench now? if you want another example, go watch cp3 vs kidd. laff? i sure did


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Without considering matchups/rotations, Brand would be a great "fit" for this team - as in he'd provide a lot this team is looking for. Inside scoring, inside defence, rebounding, experience, leadership all in one package.


I like the prospect of having Brand. He's more of a big than we've had in years. Just hope he can play a full season for a legit team (ie not the Clippers). Only problem is what to do with Kidd in a half-court offense? I would think Jason Terry's shooting would prove more valuable with Brand and Dirk both demanding double teams leaving Kidd odd man out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well someone would have to be traded for Brand. Him and a point guard for Kidd would be a good deal IMO, considering Kidd's contract, but he'd never go for it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Everything would be good, but the Mavs are really capped out. That means they can only trade for needs. It's not going to be an easy job I am sure.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Everything would be good, but the Mavs are really capped out. That means they can only trade for needs. It's not going to be an easy job I am sure.


One advantage Donnie has is the preordination from Cuban should the deal meet their prearranged objectives. One such case was during the Kidd negotiations; Donnie talked to a number of GMs around the league who could've said yes/no but instead had to get off the phone and check with their respective owners each time a criteria changed. Donnie was said to be simultaneously frustrated and pleased with his own position with the Mavs during the process. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> "Mbenga, Mbenga, Mbenga..."
> :thinking:


He could get a ring after being waived by Dallas....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He could get a ring after being waived by Dallas....


We can be almost sure that a former Mav will get a ring, Walker in 2006, Finley last year and now Mbenga if the Lakers win. Who's next ? :sadbanana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Diop...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Diop...


Not in New Jersey.


----------

